#  v8:   20  26
20  26 ,   :


.  :     17 Philips 170C6FS (00009), .  00009    0
 :   00000011  27.10.2008 13:32:14
  "  "   " ( )"      !
    :

 : 20.01.
: .
 : .
 :   .
 :   00000011  27.10.2008 13:32:14
    :


 :
 :   00000011  27.10.2008 13:32:14
      :
 :   


, ,    ?

----------


## Fosihas

,    ))))

----------

:   00000002  30.11.2008 12:00:03
      :
 :

    , !!!

----------

> :   00000002  30.11.2008 12:00:03
>       :
>  :
> 
>     , !!!


 ,    26       .   "" < >   26 .

----------


## OlgaK

> "" < >


""    :Wow:

----------

:Big Grin: 

       , .
  , "" ,     .

----------

26   !    ,    - !!! !

----------

,     . 
 !      ! :Smilie:

----------

: 
  26   ,  ,    ,  1 8.1  :


  :  (   ,   ).
    26    ,    - .        .   ,    ""   26    .    ?

----------

?

----------

,  .      ,    ,   ,     ,   .      ... :Frown:

----------

:  ,      20.. ( , ) 1    01  20 .   20   . ? "" ,   .     20?

----------

9  11:       ,        "-"?                 26?

----------


## Elenge

:
 : 20.01.
: .
 : .-  .
 :   .

    ,    :      ?

----------

!  , !
2    .
1: 8.1 (8.1.12.101)
 ,  1.6 (1.6.14.4)
20   .
   1.
 :
1.    (     -   )
2.  "-"
3.  "   "
4. "  " -      ???
      ( )        ,      .
  "  "    ,       ? 
 8-    .
   :
" :   00000002  28.02.2009 12:00:12
    :
 : 20.01.
:  .
 :    .
 :   "
*  8-     ???*
*      ?*

----------


## kot

> :   00000002  28.02.2009 12:00:12
>     :
>  : 20.01.
> :  .
>  :    .
> *:  * "


   "   "   ?
 ,   .     .

----------

.
1.      40.
2.  -               ,    -    .
   ,  "  -"

----------

,     1 ,         20 ,    (((    .     ??

----------


## _26

> ,    26       .   "" < >   26 .


   ""     !  7

----------

1. - ?
2.  ?
3.   ?

----------


## _26

> 1. - ?
> 2.  ?
> 3.   ?


-   
 ,   ,

----------

> -   
>  ,   ,


-    -  26     20.
   -    20  ,     26  , ,    .
:   .  -  26    90 (  ).

----------


## _26

> -    -  26     20.
>    -    20  ,     26  , ,    .
> :   .  -  26    90 (  ).


 -  26    90 (  ).
    ...
    91  .    91.02 ,    91.04  ,       ...

----------

> ...


  ?
,      .     44   .

----------


## _26

[QUOTE= ;52767295]  ?
,      .     44   .[/QUO

          44   ?

----------


## _26

> ?
> ,      .     44   .


           44  ?

----------

[QUOTE=_26;52767533]


> ?
> ,      .     44   .[/QUO
> 
>           44   ?


      .     44 ,  .

----------


## _26

[QUOTE= ;52767606]


> .     44 ,  .


   -      44 ?

----------


## Naumov

-  44-    .

----------


## Gul6553

!
    ,     .  (15%).  8.1.  1.2.      27 
             26      70 000?           .     ,   ,        26 ?

----------


## xyliganka

26,90,91,99 .  -  -  ,     !  - . , ,     ?

----------

